# Fly Rod Luggage. What do you use??



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

So the throwers at Delta have destroyed another bag (Rolling Duffel). I am looking for a large rolling duffel bag that will accommodate fly gear, 2 9' 4pc rods minimum. Need to have divider between top and bottom. Currently considering the Simms https://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/gear/bags/bounty-hunter-100-roller
Fishpond https://fishpondusa.com/product/detail/grand-teton-rolling-luggage/2647
WhOrvis http://www.orvis.com/p/safe-passage-vent-rolling-duffle/14zr
Eddie Bauer http://www.eddiebauer.com/product/e...02251?showProducts=&color=600&sizetype=&size=

I think any of these would fit the bill, I have had great experiences with Eddie Bauer and Simms in the past. Any of you guys fly often that have experience with any of these? Opinions and alternatives welcome. Would I even be better off buying a different bag and then just carrying on a couple rods/reels in a travel case? I really hate carrying on anything, prefer to check, but I'm all ears.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Fishpond stuff is very good. Have used a yellowstone duffle for years. I do not and will not have a rolling duffle. With the weight restrictions on so many places now I just can't afford to have so much of the weight taken up with the luggage itself. What I do now is to get a multi rod carrier (Clear Creek makes several) that can carry 4 (or more) rods in a single case. Then put that in the bottom of a large gear bag (Patagonia black hole duffle). All my fishing gear goes in there. I use my fishing bag as my carry on for must have meds and cameras. I no longer worry about my gear getting delayed. I ALWAYS travel a full day (at least) earlier than necessary to allow for missed flights. Once I went this route I have never had a problem.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Use to travel 2-3 weeks a month for work and had a fishpond rodeo duffel the original model. It lasted about 2-3 years and had prolly over 100 flights on it. The zippers started giving way and coming unraveled.

I found the newer model rodeo bag on close out and picked it up without hesitation. They made it a little wider and fixed a few of my previous gripes. They did take a little of the length out which makes it a little tougher to get 4 piece rod into it and made it a little heavier.

With these larger fishpond bags you can carry and impressive amount of gear. It you have to be careful of exceeding your 50lb limit.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I like to carry my rods and reels on; less worried about delays and more worried about it getting stolen/broken but maybe that's just me


----------



## TGuido52 (Jan 26, 2018)

I travel extensively for both work and fishing and use the the Simms one listed above. I have been blown away by the quality/durability, and all the cool features this bag offers. I highly recommend it, well worth worth the money and you can pack a TON of stuff in it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks guys, solid info.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

EvanHammer said:


> I like to carry my rods and reels on; less worried about delays and more worried about it getting stolen/broken but maybe that's just me


I used to do this as well and its not a bad plan. And if I am flying only in the US I still do. But there are a lot of places now (Argentina for example) where you are not allowed to carry on ANY fishing tackle. So when anybody is planning tavel make sure you check the latest "rules' for where you are travelling AND the airlines you are flying on. And remember this. There are lots of folks along the way who can decide to not let you carry on something even if its specifically allowed in their "rules". So if you are going to carry on fishing gear make sure you get to airports plenty early to get all checked in just in case their is some hiccup and you have to go back and check something.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

My situation will be 95% domestic, and the travel will be mostly for work rather than specifically for fish, but I do want to be able to carry a couple rods and smallish fly boxes with me. I try to take every opportunity to fish new water when I can. I also end up traveling to the same locations some so I get to hit areas I know as well. 

@ifsteve how do you handle your boots and waders? This was what had me leaning toward the drop bottom duffels. I was rolling these up in a sea/summit bag and checking separately but would like to only have one checked bag and just carry on my laptop bag. I get to check my first bag free if that makes any difference in the advice.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Also found this, supposedly pretty tough, not fishing specific but would be long enough to get rod tubes in the bottom.

https://www.rei.com/product/110155/eagle-creek-orv-trunk-wheeled-duffel-30

Edit to add: 
https://www.rei.com/product/118820/rei-co-op-big-haul-rolling-duffel-34


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I have the orrvis and love it. Borrowed a friends for a trip and as soon as I returned I bought myself one.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

LH

When I travel to a place where I need waders then I use my Fishpond Yellowstone duffle. It has the seperate wader/boot section in the bottom.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

I like the Fishpond that you posted, as it meets a little known and not always enforced rule ... the combine linear dimensions of L+W+D must be 62" inches or less. The Orvis does as well, but the Bauer does exceed this.

All of then take 10+lbs off your carry limit.

I have actually made a set of 5pc rods that I can get into regular luggage, such as
* James Green 3wt - short 4pc
* Winston BL5 5wt - 5pc
* CTS Custom 7wt - 5pc
* Winston BL5 9wt - 5pc

I also will carry-on the traditional 4pc, such as a Meridan 8wt or travel spey rods, in your 34" carrier (Abel). I am also prepared to expect this to refused and then check-in. One case in 10 years, was the transfer at Tokyo Haneda to Obhiro Hokkaido.

I have also used hockey bags and a duffel (no wheels), so my weight is <5lbs, with the rods in a solid carrier in it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I used to travel with my rods a lot. Both in country and out. I used a large diameter PVC tube with a screw on cap. I put my rods in socks and carry my reels on board. Never had any problems. 
Now my family uses a commercial made expanding tube case
I still have the PVC tube, I put a Handel on it


----------



## Fly Junkie (Jun 6, 2018)

Rtic large duffel is super tough, close to waterproof, will hold 4 piece rod tubes, and around $100...


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

i usually use a conventional check bag, and carry on a cheap military type backpack, that has all kinds of loops and clips to allow me to clip fly rod tubes on the outside. 

Im sure a dedicated fly fishing bag would be more convenient, but sometimes Im proud of my cheap solutions lol.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

jhreels said:


> i usually use a conventional check bag, and carry on a cheap military type backpack, that has all kinds of loops and clips to allow me to clip fly rod tubes on the outside.
> 
> Im sure a dedicated fly fishing bag would be more convenient, but sometimes Im proud of my cheap solutions lol.


Same here. I usually zip-tie two 4pc rod tubes together and then strap them to a back pack. 
I consider it my "personal bag" and they will have to pry it out of my leathery sunburned hands if they think I'm about to give it up.


----------



## Fly Junkie (Jun 6, 2018)

Whiskey angler
If you travel internationally.... if they say no to the fishing equipment you will not get on the plane. Why argue...the rest of us are in line behind you.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm not doubting your experience at all, but I can attest to flying into the British Virgin Islands with a fly rod in hand. May be an isolated case though, because you have to land the big jet in the US Virgin Islands, and take a little plane to the BVI.

edit, tried to quote fly junkie, seemed to have messed that up apparently.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I carry a backpack with a change of clothes, any meds needed and my reels. I have used a simms or sage zippered tube to carry up to 8 rods as carry on as well. All other items including flies, clothes, hooks....etc goes checked. I have been very lucky to travel many places and the only incident I had was coming back from Brazil one time in '07 they would not let me board with my rods... or finger nail clipper. Thankfully I could go with my reels and everything did arrive safely on the other side.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Fly Junkie said:


> Whiskey angler
> If you travel internationally.... if they say no to the fishing equipment you will not get on the plane. Why argue...the rest of us are in line behind you.


I was kidding around. I'm not about to get in a jiu-jitsu match with the airport cops over my carry-on, but I've never had trouble traveling with my rods as described above.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> But there are a lot of places now (Argentina for example) where you are not allowed to carry on ANY fishing tackle.


Good info - didn't know Argentina wouldn't allow you to carry on tackle. I've never taken fishing equipment down there but last time I went it had become a royal pain to bring shotguns in. I arrived about midnight and spent the next 4 hours negotiating the gun issue.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I hate rolling luggage. I use the Fishpond Dakota Carry On case plus a backpack. All rods, reels, line, tippet go in the Fishpond. Clothes and other carry on items go in backpack. works great for me.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

I just returned from a fly fishing trip in Mx and I'm returning in a few weeks for a bass fishing trip there. Based on past experience, I know the Mexican TSA equivalent will not allow fly or bait casting reels to be carried on. Of course, the worry about sticky fingers on checked luggage still applies.

I've always wanted to carry on my reels, but have been leery about trying to do so fear of a TSA approval failure. I know what the TSA rules state, but that doesn't seem to matter in some locales.

For those who do carry on reels, do you remove the line and backing? I always carry on my rods in a Fishpond case, (but the Clearcreek carrier looks great and the price point is great!) and the reels would fit perfectly in the bag.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

Might consider Tenkara.

I'm at 9000' in the Colorado mountains right now, and can't get a photo to post, but 22" and 10.5 oz total in a 1.5" diameter carbon tube. 12' rod.

That's rigged and ready, too. Fishing in less than a minute. 

Obviously not your rig of choice, but might suffice in some situations, and adds nearly nothing to your load.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

labman1 said:


> I just returned from a fly fishing trip in Mx and I'm returning in a few weeks for a bass fishing trip there. *Based on past experience, I know the Mexican TSA equivalent will not allow fly or bait casting reels to be carried on.* Of course, the worry about sticky fingers on checked luggage still applies.
> 
> I've always wanted to carry on my reels, but have been leery about trying to do so fear of a TSA approval failure. I know what the TSA rules state, but that doesn't seem to matter in some locales.
> 
> For those who do carry on reels, do you remove the line and backing? I always carry on my rods in a Fishpond case, (but the Clearcreek carrier looks great and the price point is great!) and the reels would fit perfectly in the bag.



That's odd. I've always carried on my rods and reels and have never had a problem in the Cancun airport.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Mazatlan in May and February was a no go, had to re-check. Fortunately, it's a small airport. 

I didn't want chance it in Cancun last week, we were pushing the time to make the flight due to a weather delay in arriving at the airport.

Do you carry on the reels spooled with line and backing? Any problems with US TSA when departing overseas?


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

labman1 said:


> Mazatlan in May and February was a no go, had to re-check. Fortunately, it's a small airport.
> 
> I didn't want chance it in Cancun last week, we were pushing the time to make the flight due to a weather delay in arriving at the airport.
> 
> Do you carry on the reels spooled with line and backing? Any problems with US TSA when departing overseas?



Yes I carry on with the reels spooled. Haven't had any issues with US TSA going to Mexico.


----------



## Fly Junkie (Jun 6, 2018)

I have had issues in Brazil and Colombia with rods. Returning from Costa Rica security wanted me to remove line. you never know what the rules will be. That is why I use a check bag that I can put the stuff inside on my return.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

labman1 said:


> Mazatlan in May and February was a no go, had to re-check. Fortunately, it's a small airport.
> 
> I didn't want chance it in Cancun last week, we were pushing the time to make the flight due to a weather delay in arriving at the airport.
> 
> Do you carry on the reels spooled with line and backing? Any problems with US TSA when departing overseas?


I have been to Cancun 4 times, Buenos Aries 4 times, Monteviedo 8 times, Panama City 1 time, Belize City/San Pedro 2 times, Asuncion 3 times, and Manaus 2 times. Not once was I asked to remove my reels or line and backing. Never had an issue with USA TSA except twice in Miami they did not know what a Boga Grip was and actually had someone ask if it was a prosthetic, but they did let me carry it on.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

crc01 said:


> I hate rolling luggage. I use the Fishpond Dakota Carry On case plus a backpack. All rods, reels, line, tippet go in the Fishpond. Clothes and other carry on items go in backpack. works great for me.


I have this case and LOVE it. That's the way I go too. All gear, rods, reels, flies, tippet, everything goes into the Fishpond Carryon with me on the plan and I get a big duffel for my clothes. I prefer the Gregory Alpaca duffel. Traveled to Patagonia this year and it was a breeze. Had all my and my Dad's gear in the Fishpond Dakota (4 rods, line, 6 reels/spools, flies, everything).


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

jddurango said:


> I have this case and LOVE it. That's the way I go too. All gear, rods, reels, flies, tippet, everything goes into the Fishpond Carryon with me on the plan and I get a big duffel for my clothes. I prefer the Gregory Alpaca duffel. Traveled to Patagonia this year and it was a breeze. Had all my and my Dad's gear in the Fishpond Dakota (4 rods, line, 6 reels/spools, flies, everything).


Yup. I love it too. If i'm going to Mexico where I don't really care if anything other than my rods, reels and flies make it, I'll just roll up a spare pair of board shorts and shirt and stuff them in the Fishpond case as well. Then just check everything else.

It also comes in handy when traveling via vehicle. It's nice to know all of your equipment is in one case.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I just bought an Allen Cottonwood case on Amazon. Same size as the Dakota, and $100 less expensive. Supposed to be of decent quality...ill report back.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I just bought an Allen Cottonwood case on Amazon. Same size as the Dakota, and $100 less expensive. Supposed to be of decent quality...ill report back.


That looks like a good deal.. Let me know what you think of it when it comes in.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

crc01 said:


> Yup. I love it too. If i'm going to Mexico where I don't really care if anything other than my rods, reels and flies make it, I'll just roll up a spare pair of board shorts and shirt and stuff them in the Fishpond case as well. Then just check everything else.
> 
> It also comes in handy when traveling via vehicle. It's nice to know all of your equipment is in one case.


Exactly. And the case is typical Fishpond quality.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I live in Playa Del Carmen and Cancun is our primary airport. I've never had any issues flying out of here, or the US with my gear as a carry on, including rods spooled reels, and fly boxes full of flies. 

I did have issues in Panama and in Nicaragua with the reels being spooled, tippet material, and fly boxes. fortunately I was able to go back to ticketing and check everything and there were no issues. I was using a a 45 liter Osprey back pack.

It's typically not what the airline policy is for carry-ons, it will always be determined by TSA or similar in another country. As long as it meets size requirements, the airline could usually care less.


----------

